
Rust in a Week - beneills
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBH9h99HF6o
======
beneills
Just starting learning, and am recording going through the official docs. This
is more of a documentation of my experience than a teaching resource.

Feedback on official docs so far: the ?Sized section[1] was difficult to
understand as presented

[1] [https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/unsized-
types.html#sized](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/unsized-types.html#sized)

~~~
steveklabnik
Yeah, it's not the best. Working on it!

